# Pentax Spotmatic Mirror lock



## BKSPicture (Aug 23, 2012)

The Pentax Spotmatic don't unfortunately have mirror lock but there's a little trick to lock the mirror before the shutter goes of.

Buy doing a very quick tap on the shutter button will lock up the mirror but not release the shutter.
It's a bit tricky and it must be a very quick tap.
Next time you press the shutter button or use the self timer the shutter will work as usual and the mirror goes down for the next shot.
I have tested this on the SP and the SP II

Hers a little youtube clip


----------

